# water is cloudy



## ianhrfrd (Oct 17, 2007)

all day my water is clear as soon as i turn the lights off my water gos cloudy can so one help plz
[/code]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ian.

Here's your original thread answered. There's a glitch which did not enable you to see your thread in General forum of another SW section. Sorry for the inconvenience.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10754


----------

